# Problems with the PC Settings App.



## VR2012 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yesterday I created two local users with admin rights, I changed their account pictures and changed the background color.
Everything worked fine.
Today when the other user should log in, she wasn't happy with her account picture. So I showed her how to change it. However, when she pressed her username and clicking on change account picture (this should open PC SETTINGS) nothing happend.
I logged in with my user, and noticed that I could not press that button, but it worked perfectly yesterday.

I tried to walk around this issue by going to control panel and press user accounts. But from there nothing happends, the problem also happends when you press "create a new user" for example. In short words: anything that should open the PC SETTINGS-program fails.

Any clue why this is happening?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## VR2012 (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow! Noone answered this!  
OK, so I solved it myself, and if anyone find this answer useful, try the thing in front or on the computer called "Keyboard" and type instead of just read  Hehe.

Here is the solution: CCleaner was the problem, unfortunetly it had slipped my memory that I used that program the day before the problem. If you select remove start menu shortcuts that are supposed to be invalid, Ccleaner removes the PC Settings.lnk located in the startmenu dir. This gives the error that ANY call to systemsettings.exe (PC Settings) will fail. 

If you need more details or help with this problem, I will assist.

Thank you


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting your solution. This is the way that support will build for the Win8 Consumer Preview - "Users helping users"


----------

